# Taking down Cyprexx! Anyone else in!



## Guest

Grab a Beer kickback read and give me 3 months.



so I been doing inspections for Safeguard for over 5 years, subbed them out, has been going great. so i decide lets add some extra income..... send in some apps... boom cyprexx answers lol. had already read a couple of peoples experience but i wasnt going to get to deep into them and just cash out some money to finish getting all the cash to purchase my home cash.

fast forward 

3 months in........ work follow was crazy was already managing almost 90 properties doing about 10 trashouts a week the numbers looked real good, but none were appearing on my account lmfaoooo......... by this time they decided heyyyy its charge back time.....

they started with little $50 CB ... i was like w.e
then $100.... i was like thats all you got lmfaooo
but thennnnnnnn we started at the $350-500 CB's ------ at this point blood was boiling.. 

but said hey.... I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4...... but then it hit me what they were doing to all these other vendors soooo i started to dig deep on how to take them down for all the cr*p they are doing to others that dont have the funds to maintain..... after weeks of sreaching I get some PROOFFFFFFF (invoices , into there acct, documentation)

Showing that those $100 chargebacks you get are being billed to FAnnie for $200

so.... ( again i have invoices for this ) 
they take $100 for you
They bill fannie some cr*p $200
they pay someone else $25

thats not the worst part.... on top of that there flat fee initial with Fannie is $1080!!!!!!!! per property whether its clean dirty full of trash etc.......


so for all of you on that flat fee of $375 --- cyprexx is charging them $1080 not including all the Chargebacks that are awaiting you.




so were did the chargebacks for me start...... lets just say i kept getting asked for the flat fee program and i told them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine. from there on it was hell.



i have an agent down here doesnt really like cyprexx thats willing to help and is the one that has fannie breathing down there back in the state of florida.



*** if you are coordinator, or cyprexx cr*ppy staff reading, be warned im comming for you. and you will know exactly who i am when i get rid of your florida contract. ***


----------



## GTX63

The process you mentioned above has been sop for at least a decade.


----------



## PropPresPro

safeprexx said:


> Grab a Beer kickback read and give me 3 months.
> 
> *I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4......*
> 
> *** if you are coordinator, or cyprexx cr*ppy staff reading, be warned im comming for you. and you will know exactly who i am when i get rid of your florida contract. ***


Good luck. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

> *but said hey.... I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4*.


Say What?


----------



## Cleanupman

but said hey.... I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4...... 

You have the nerve to bitch...
You are the prime example why Labor gets screwed every day....there are far too many of you out there...you could be charged with wire fraud just like these companies that cheat and steal from Labor....you are no better than them...

You come here bitching about being ripped off while you rip off the people tat are stealing from you...get a grip


----------



## BPWY

In no way does PT condone screwing over a company or contractor.

I thought of removing this post from public view for the good of the online community and PT's reputation. But then I decided to just let it stand, this speaks VOLUMES about the poster.


----------



## Ohnojim

*The real question is:*



BPWY said:


> In no way does PT condone screwing over a company or contractor.
> 
> I thought of removing this post from public view for the good of the online community and PT's reputation. But then I decided to just let it stand, this speaks VOLUMES about the poster.


Does someone lacking the discretion to keep quiet about his indiscretions have any chance of making the correct moves to, "take down Cyprexx" I think not.


----------



## BPWY

Ohnojim said:


> Does someone lacking the discretion to keep quiet about his indiscretions have any chance of making the correct moves to, "take down Cyprexx" I think not.




Agreed


----------



## ezdayman

*cyprexxx*

ha.. im waiting for fight club people to take down safeguard, cyprexx etc.. "fight club where they take down the credit card companies" and if someone has time the internal rev wouldn't be missed


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> In no way does PT condone screwing over a company or contractor.
> 
> I thought of removing this post from public view for the good of the online community and PT's reputation. But then I decided to just let it stand, this speaks VOLUMES about the poster.


I'm going to throw out a wild question here. Do you think it's possible that Cyprexx caught the OP pulling shenanigans? Clearly he had Charge Backs coming.

How many contractors that cry about not being able to get paid do not complete the work correctly? I'm not saying they all do or even that this guy doesn't (he said it himself) just that it happens.


----------



## cover2

safeprexx said:


> Grab a Beer kickback read and give me 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> so I been doing inspections for Safeguard for over 5 years, subbed them out, has been going great. so i decide lets add some extra income..... send in some apps... boom cyprexx answers lol. had already read a couple of peoples experience but i wasnt going to get to deep into them and just cash out some money to finish getting all the cash to purchase my home cash.
> 
> fast forward
> 
> 3 months in........ work follow was crazy was already managing almost 90 properties doing about 10 trashouts a week the numbers looked real good, but none were appearing on my account lmfaoooo......... by this time they decided heyyyy its charge back time.....
> 
> they started with little $50 CB ... i was like w.e
> then $100.... i was like thats all you got lmfaooo
> but thennnnnnnn we started at the $350-500 CB's ------ at this point blood was boiling..
> 
> but said hey.... I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4...... but then it hit me what they were doing to all these other vendors soooo i started to dig deep on how to take them down for all the cr*p they are doing to others that dont have the funds to maintain..... after weeks of sreaching I get some PROOFFFFFFF (invoices , into there acct, documentation)
> 
> Showing that those $100 chargebacks you get are being billed to FAnnie for $200
> 
> so.... ( again i have invoices for this )
> they take $100 for you
> They bill fannie some cr*p $200
> they pay someone else $25
> 
> thats not the worst part.... on top of that there flat fee initial with Fannie is $1080!!!!!!!! per property whether its clean dirty full of trash etc.......
> 
> 
> so for all of you on that flat fee of $375 --- cyprexx is charging them $1080 not including all the Chargebacks that are awaiting you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so were did the chargebacks for me start...... lets just say i kept getting asked for the flat fee program and i told them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine. from there on it was hell.
> 
> 
> 
> i have an agent down here doesnt really like cyprexx thats willing to help and is the one that has fannie breathing down there back in the state of florida.
> 
> 
> 
> *** if you are coordinator, or cyprexx cr*ppy staff reading, be warned im comming for you. and you will know exactly who i am when i get rid of your florida contract. ***


???????!!!!!so how many times were you dropped on your head as a small child? If cyprexx is monitoring this site you just screwed yourself bigtime. You admit on here to screwing them over and now want to take them down?? How much alcohol did you consume before you sat down at the keyboard and decided to pour out this vitriol?


----------



## GTX63

Since this thread is growing legs I am going to clarify my earlier post. Nationals bid their contracts. If Cyprexx is at $1080, that is a little less than the last time I saw what a National was getting for initials. Yes, sop _for them_ is to beat the sub to death with the initial price, then discount it, then review it, and penalize it. 
Now I suppose subs getting their money back by photoshopping pics, misrepresenting property and other means of fraud can also be considered sop. I wasn't referring to that.


----------



## All Island Handy

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm going to throw out a wild question here. Do you think it's possible that Cyprexx caught the OP pulling shenanigans? Clearly he had Charge Backs coming.
> 
> How many contractors that cry about not being able to get paid do not complete the work correctly? I'm not saying they all do or even that this guy doesn't (he said it himself) just that it happens.


i was thinking the same thing !!!!! the OP as stated already is a big part of why this industry is what it is today, 2 wrongs don't make a right just WRONG. AND FURTHER MORE IF IM READINIG THE "STORY" RIGHT HE WAS STEALING GRASS CUT MONEY BEFORE THEY STARTED THE CHARGE BACKS..........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Zuse

The macroeconomic miracle. The theory goes a window is broken in a shop, in turn the shopkeeper spends money to employ the services of a window repairman. In turn the window repairman buys a window, replaces the window, and later spends his profits elsewhere. The misfortune of the shopkeeper becomes the fortune of the repairman, then becomes the fortune of someone else etc.

Zuse


----------



## RServant

safeprexx said:


> thats not the worst part.... on top of that there flat fee initial with Fannie is $1080!!!!!!!! per property whether its clean dirty full of trash etc.......
> 
> 
> so for all of you on that flat fee of $375 --- cyprexx is charging them $1080 not including all the Chargebacks that are awaiting you.


I may be in the minority here, but I don't have a problem with what a company charges their clients. It's up to me whether I will do the work for what they are willing to pay to have it done. My take on it being, if my neighbor asks if I can mow his yard for x amount of $, I either like the price or I don't. If I decide I like the price, I cut the lawn. I don't bitch about how much the neighbor makes lol.


----------



## Mr301

Lol this quote is perfect for you op. 


Here is an employer of labour who adopts crooked measures to avoid paying the regulation wage, and, in the hope of making larger profits, reduces the wages of his workpeople. Such a man is altogether unfitted for prosperity, and when he finds himself bankrupt, both as regards reputation and riches, he blames circumstances, not knowing that he is the sole author of his condition.


----------



## All Island Handy

Mr301 said:


> Lol this quote is perfect for you op.
> 
> 
> Here is an employer of labour who adopts crooked measures to avoid paying the regulation wage, and, in the hope of making larger profits, reduces the wages of his workpeople. Such a man is altogether unfitted for prosperity, and when he finds himself bankrupt, both as regards reputation and riches, he blames circumstances, not knowing that he is the sole author of his condition.


B I N G O !!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63

RServant said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I don't have a problem with what a company charges their clients. It's up to me whether I will do the work for what they are willing to pay to have it done. My take on it being, if my neighbor asks if I can mow his yard for x amount of $, I either like the price or I don't. If I decide I like the price, I cut the lawn. I don't bitch about how much the neighbor makes lol.


Agreed and if that is what the thread was about I'd say it was typical class envy. 
This is more about a nest of rats who survive by eating each other.


----------



## RServant

GTX63 said:


> Agreed and if that is what the thread was about I'd say it was typical class envy.
> This is more about a nest of rats who survive by eating each other.


Everyone that commented did an excellent job of calling the guy on his overall bs. I was beating a dead horse, using a different whip. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyprexx

I wonder where he is located?


----------



## BRADSConst

Cyprexx said:


> I wonder where he is located?


I wonder where you are located as well? Wait a minute, let me guess, Florida.

Welcome to the forum, why don't you drop the Intro section and tell us all about yourself.


----------



## All Island Handy

BRADSConst said:


> I wonder where you are located as well? Wait a minute, let me guess, Florida.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, why don't you drop the Intro section and tell us all about yourself.


this should be interesting ........


----------



## BRADSConst

All Island Handy said:


> this should be interesting ........


The anticipation is killing me:lol:. Might as well have a :drink: and sit back and watch the show....


----------



## Cyprexx

*Cyprexx*

Carlos Silver
Quality Assurance Field Inspector
South Florida


----------



## BPWY

Cyprexx said:


> I wonder where he is located?





BRADSConst said:


> I wonder where you are located as well? Wait a minute, let me guess, Florida.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, why don't you drop the Intro section and tell us all about yourself.





Cyprexx said:


> Carlos Silver
> Quality Assurance Field Inspector
> South Florida





BRADSConst said:


> The anticipation is killing me:lol:. Might as well have a :drink: and sit back and watch the show....





All Island Handy said:


> this should be interesting ........




Yes indeed it'll be interesting.

If there was any doubt the nationals read these forums this should clear it up for all in doubt.


----------



## K&L preservation

Dont know what more interesting the superbowl or this? I will watch both.. only I dont want either side to win, both are messing up production and driving down rates where most can't make a living.. anyone have a pricesheet for this company? Would like to see how much the prices have dropped since I have left the nationals..


----------



## SJPI

RServant, I agree with your logic, however, if said neighbor says you missed a blade of grass and therefore he or she is not going to pay you or you will be penalized for your error...yeah I have a problem with that thinking. That's exactly what these so called QC reps are doing. They're not trying to ensure work is done properly. They're objective is to ensure their company keeps as much revenue as possible.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SJPI said:


> RServant, I agree with your logic, however, if said neighbor says you missed a blade of grass and therefore he or she is not going to pay you or you will be penalized for your error...yeah I have a problem with that thinking. That's exactly what these so called QC reps are doing. They're not trying to ensure work is done properly. They're objective is to ensure their company keeps as much revenue as possible.



Easy answer don't work for clients that employ these tactics. It's simple really.

As far as this Cyprexx charging $1080.00 for a service they are only paying $375.00 on that is totally irrelevant. When you accept a work order you agree to that price. If you don't accept the work order and move on great. If you do accept the work order put your head down and do the work. You cannot short cut the job because it ONLY pays $375.00. You took the job at that price and the client has an expectation that it will be completed correctly.

Love the Nationals or hate them any business has to make money.


----------



## Wannabe

Called Brett and never heard of Carlos.


----------



## Cyprexx

Brett?


----------



## Wannabe

Cyprexx said:


> Brett?


Serious? 

Now this is going to be a fun thread


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

When i was doing work with Cyprexx I met with adam and there QC Inspector from RI.We went over a property we talked for about 2 hours and they seemed like nice guys.I belive he was head manager at the time.We still had problems with cyprexx with being paid on time and annoying realtors.Guys like this Doosh who posed is the reason honest hard working guys like us have issues being paid,Low pay,Ridiculous regulations/Requirements.


----------



## Cyprexx

Wannabe said:


> Serious?
> 
> Now this is going to be a fun thread


sorry you only gave me a first name...and the inspector in RI that I know is Gordon...also we figured out who the vendor was that started this thread.


----------



## Wannabe

President


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Cyprexx said:


> sorry you only gave me a first name...and the inspector in RI that I know is Gordon...also we figured out who the vendor was that started this thread.


Might have been Gordon i can't remember they were nice guys.He was from RI and was traveling to ny to do qc inspections.Glad you found the guy


----------



## rbsolutions

*contractor .*



safeprexx said:


> Grab a Beer kickback read and give me 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> so I been doing inspections for Safeguard for over 5 years, subbed them out, has been going great. so i decide lets add some extra income..... send in some apps... boom cyprexx answers lol. had already read a couple of peoples experience but i wasnt going to get to deep into them and just cash out some money to finish getting all the cash to purchase my home cash.
> 
> fast forward
> 
> 3 months in........ work follow was crazy was already managing almost 90 properties doing about 10 trashouts a week the numbers looked real good, but none were appearing on my account lmfaoooo......... by this time they decided heyyyy its charge back time.....
> 
> they started with little $50 CB ... i was like w.e
> then $100.... i was like thats all you got lmfaooo
> but thennnnnnnn we started at the $350-500 CB's ------ at this point blood was boiling..
> 
> but said hey.... I screwed them soooo bad over the summer on grass cuts.... lets just say we did 1 cut a month got paid 4...... but then it hit me what they were doing to all these other vendors soooo i started to dig deep on how to take them down for all the cr*p they are doing to others that dont have the funds to maintain..... after weeks of sreaching I get some PROOFFFFFFF (invoices , into there acct, documentation)
> 
> Showing that those $100 chargebacks you get are being billed to FAnnie for $200
> 
> so.... ( again i have invoices for this )
> they take $100 for you
> They bill fannie some cr*p $200
> they pay someone else $25
> 
> thats not the worst part.... on top of that there flat fee initial with Fannie is $1080!!!!!!!! per property whether its clean dirty full of trash etc.......
> 
> 
> so for all of you on that flat fee of $375 --- cyprexx is charging them $1080 not including all the Chargebacks that are awaiting you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so were did the chargebacks for me start...... lets just say i kept getting asked for the flat fee program and i told them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine. from there on it was hell.
> 
> 
> 
> i have an agent down here doesnt really like cyprexx thats willing to help and is the one that has fannie breathing down there back in the state of florida.
> 
> 
> 
> *** if you are coordinator, or cyprexx cr*ppy staff reading, be warned im comming for you. and you will know exactly who i am when i get rid of your florida contract. ***


 here is the deal : they pay and they pay on time .... to all that work for cyprexx DO NOT DO A FLAT RATE ! that is cyprexx deal not there clients . we refused flat rate so they told us we could not do the work .. gess what we are doing the work and not for flat rate .


----------

